# Lingo Programmierung



## Balizzy (9. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute ich bin neu hier...!^^

Also: Ich würde gerne mit Adobe Director einen Lingo-Skript "skripten" ^^. Nur kenne ich die Befehle nicht. Hätte jemand vllt Lust mit ein Tutorial zu erstellen mit Lingo-Skript-Schnipseln?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


LG Ollie


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. Februar 2010)

Also unabhängig davon, dass man durchaus noch Foren findet, die sich mit immernoch mit Adobe Director beschäftigen und wo man möglicherweise noch Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe findet, muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen:

Wenn du lernst, wie man gutes Vanilleeis macht, dann hast du für deinen weiteren Lebensweg wichtigeres gelernt, als wenn du dich heute noch (als Anfänger) auf Lingo stürzt.
Und das schreibt dir jemand, der sich wirklich sehr lange und sehr intensiv mit Director beschäftigt hat. 

Gruß,
Martin (Adobe Certified Vanilla Icecream Expert)


----------

